
Germany, with Skies Cleared by Coronavirus Lockdown, Produces Record Solar Power - est31
https://time.com/5824644/germany-coronavirus-solar
======
amacalac
Wait, so the planes were the objects preventing solar power reaching record
levels?

~~~
ChrisGranger
Ever-increasing numbers of solar power installations, clear weather, _and_
reduced pollution resulting from the lockdowns... I suspect the latter is the
least significant, but "Hey, it's Sunny" isn't much of a headline.

